# bluefin at false cape



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

headed south towards False Cape Carolina line caught lots of nice fish with striper up to 42 inches and blues up to 30-36 inches kept one medium 30" blue a 40'41'& 2-39" striper . The Bonus of the day was a approx 40-60 Lb tuna grabs the line a peels off 150yrds or more 65lb power pro he hit a 7 inch tomic silver blu back got him to the boat and this sucker goes hay wire tangling anything we had in the water we finally broke him off after my buddy tries to grab the leader line and the fish make another quick run good thing he had on gloves
What an awesome fight 
For Just a short minute I thought I had a record striper But the way this guy faught I new this cant be a striper,"maybe a blue wish I had atleaste one hand on board to take a picture but it was no go 
man that was cool 
greg 

this report was taken from another forum


----------

